# la mia mamma/zia



## esila10070

Volevo sapere se grammaticalmente e' corretto dire "la mia mamma". A me non suona molto bene, penso che un madrelingua di solito non lo dica a meno che non si voglia sottolineare un particolare significato.

Devo correggere la frase: " Ogni mattina la mia mamma va al mercato".

Secondo voi e' corretta?

Grazie mille


----------



## daniele712

esila10070 said:


> Volevo sapere se grammaticalmente e' corretto dire "la mia mamma". A me non suona molto bene, penso che un madrelingua di solito non lo dica a meno che non si voglia sottolineare un particolare significato.
> 
> Devo correggere la frase: " Ogni mattina la mia mamma va al mercato".
> 
> Secondo voi e' corretta?
> 
> Grazie mille


Dipende con chi parli.
Di solito si usa 'madre' quando si parla con estranei.
ogni mattina mia madre va ect.

Mentre
Ogni mattina mia mamma (o la mia mamma) va ect.
quando vuoi particolarmente sottolineare affetto verso di lei , se parli a qualcuno con cui sei in confidenza.( Cosi si esprimerebbe anche un bambino ,,la mia mamma ha fatto questo e quello).
Mentre a un familiare, fratello cugino zio (non semplice amico) dirai di solito:
ogni mattina mamma va ect.

Daniele


----------



## fiorilù

esila10070 said:


> Volevo sapere se grammaticalmente e' corretto dire "la mia mamma". A me non suona molto bene, penso che un madrelingua di solito non lo dica a meno che non si voglia sottolineare un particolare significato.
> 
> Devo correggere la frase: " Ogni mattina la mia mamma va al mercato".
> 
> Secondo voi e' corretta?
> 
> Grazie mille


 

Secondo me è giusto omettere "la" - il "la" è aggiunto specialmente in certe regioni del nord (Lombardia, Veneto)...


----------



## sabrinita85

fiorilù said:


> Secondo me è giusto *omettere* "la" - il "la" è aggiunto specialmente in certe regioni del nord (Lombardia, Veneto)...


Quindi secondo te è giusto NON mettere l'articolo davanti a "mamma", no?


----------



## gabrigabri

A quanto so io, la versione corretta sarebbe "la mia mamma", oppure "mia madre". Ma io ho sempre detto "mia mamma" senza articolo...


----------



## DanyD

Anch'io, come gabrigabri, ho sempre detto "mia mamma".
Però non trovo sabgliato dire "la mia mamma", soprattutto in casi in cui si vuole esprimere affetto:
"la mia mamma mi ha preso tutti gli arretrati di Dylan Dog" -D).


----------



## DrLindenbrock

In parziale disaccordo con alcune delle opinioni espresse, io dico:
la mia mamma & mia madre
E anche la maggior parte dei miei amici e conoscenti fa lo stesso (zone geografiche di provenienza: Roma, Toscana, Umbria).

Oltretutto è difficile dare un risposta univoca perché quando si dice "mamma" si è in situazioni molto informali per cui nelle dette zone si tende a usare la forma dialettale "la mi' mamma" ... e quando la situazione è più formale si usa il termine "madre"....


----------



## Dust!

'mia mamma', senza l'articolo


----------



## claudine2006

Per me è corretto dire "mia madre". "La mia mamma" si può usare in un contesto affettuoso/familiare.


----------



## daniele712

ho incontrato mio papà
è venuto il mio papà
ho incontrato/è venuto mio padre

ho incontrato mia mamma(articolo facoltativo)
è venuta (la) mia mamma(articolo facoltativo)
è venuta/ho incontrato mia madre.

Anche voi fate differenza tra 'mamma' e 'papà' nel decidere se farli precedere dall'articolo?


----------



## Akire72

Ho trovato questo estratto dalla Treccani che è molto interessante. conferma la regola che ricordavo approssimativamente ovvero che si dice la mia mamma, ma non la mia madre:



> Lemma: mamma
> mamma s. f. [lat. mamma (voce infantile), che aveva entrambi i sign. (di “madre” e di “mammella”);
> [...] *vuole sempre l'articolo quando è preceduta da agg. poss.* (la mia m., la tua m., ecc.), mentre l'uso o l'esclusione dell'articolo dopo prep. dipende da preferenze region.: chiedi alla m.; vai da m. o dalla m.;
> esco con m. o con la m.; sempre senza articolo quando ha valore indeterminato, in espressioni quali: amore di m., cuore di m., e sim. Oltre che la madre propria può indicare anche, senza bisogno dell'agg. poss., la madre d'altre persone, parenti stretti o amici: di' a m. che le telefonerò stasera (e s'intende “a tua madre”); e come forma di rispetto, è spesso chiamata mamma (vocativo) anche la suocera.
> [..]
> ✦ Dim. mammétta, non com.; mammina, mamma ancora giovane, oppure bambina che fa da mamma ai fratelli minori, e genericam. mamma, come espressione affettuosa; mammùccia, mammuzza, anche in tono spreg. (fare alle mammucce, non com., perdere tempo in cose futili); accr. mammóna; pegg. mammàccia. Come vocativo, è in uso anche la forma affettiva mammi o mami.


----------



## daniele712

Akire72 said:


> Ho trovato questo estratto dalla Treccani che è molto interessante. conferma la regola che ricordavo approssimativamente ovvero che si dice la mia mamma, ma non la mia madre:



Che si _dovrebbe_ dire,forse(forse:Treccani o non Treccani).
Ti posso assicurare che _si dice_ anche mia mamma oltre che la mia mamma.

Io comunque noto un uso diverso dell'articolo davanti a mamma,babbo o papà.

E' venuto papà- mamma/la mamma- babbo/il babbo.
Papà andava al mercato-mamma/la mamma-babbo/il babbo
Il mio papà andava al mercato(senza articolo davanti sembra che me lo mangi)
(Il)mio babbo/mamma andava al mercato (facoltativo).

Daniele (non mi toccate la mamma!!)


----------



## Akire72

Daniele, confermo che si dice anche mia mamma/mio papà senza l'articolo, ma ribadisco che assolutamente non si dice *la mia madre*, *il mio pdre*. _La mia sorella, il mio fratello_ invece in Toscana ad esempio sono *sempre *preceduti dall'articolo , quindi i nostri amici potrebbero sentirlo, ma è sbagliato in italiano se non c'è un aggettivo che lo determini o se non è un diminutivo.

Es.

La mia sorella è andata al mercato
Mia sorella è andata al mercato
Mia sorella maggiore è andata al mercato
La mia sorella maggiore è andata al mercato

Mia sorellina piange
La mia sorellina piange


----------



## daniele712

Akire72 said:


> Daniele, confermo che si dice anche mia mamma/mio papà senza l'articolo, ma ribadisco che assolutamente non si dice *la mia madre*, *il mio pdre*. _La mia sorella, il mio fratello_ invece in Toscana ad esempio sono *sempre *preceduti dall'articolo , quindi i nostri amici potrebbero sentirlo, ma è sbagliato in italiano se non c'è un aggettivo che lo determini o se non è un diminutivo.
> 
> Es.
> 
> La mia sorella è andata al mercato
> Mia sorella è andata al mercato
> Mia sorella maggiore è andata al mercato
> La mia sorella maggiore è andata al mercato
> 
> Mia sorellina piange
> La mia sorellina piange



Confermo mio/a padre/madre senza articolo davanti.
(non son sicuro che non si usi dire 'mia sorellina piange' senza articolo davanti, di certo con l'articolo è preferibilie -dipende dal contesto :se è la mia unica sorellina o meno -la mia sorellina più piccola obbligatoriamente 
se ho una sola sorella più piccola e sorellina diventa un vezzeggiativo forse  l'articolo si può omettere-).

Ciao(non mi toccate la mamma! )


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Secondo me per i diminutivi l'articolo ci va; si dice "mio fratello" ma "il mio fratellino", "mia sorella" ma "la mia sorellina". Almeno, questo è quel che ho sempre sentito.

Riguardo a quello che dice Daniele, credo dipenda anche dalle singole abitudini...fatto sta che alcuni usano "babbo" anche senza articolo. A me non piace, ma c'è chi lo usa... Per il resto, è vero che non ho mai sentito "papà" preceduto da articolo. Per "mamma" credo siano egualmente comuni entrambe le forme, con o senza articolo (ma io preferisco con l'articolo  ).
Alla prossima


----------



## daniele712

DrLindenbrock said:


> ... Per il resto, è vero che non ho mai sentito "papà" preceduto da articolo. ....
> Alla prossima


Quanto a questo siamo in due 

Daniele


----------



## claudine2006

DrLindenbrock said:


> Secondo me per i diminutivi l'articolo ci va; si dice "mio fratello" ma "il mio fratellino", "mia sorella" ma "la mia sorellina". Almeno, questo è quel che ho sempre sentito.
> 
> Alla prossima


Ottima rilfessione. Sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Exceptions

daniele712 said:


> Quanto a questo siamo in due
> 
> Daniele



Non è esatto, da noi si dice il papà:

Hai chiesto al papà?
Il papà è uscito, torna subito.

Invece "il mio papà" lo vedo più come un vezzeggiativo (anche "la mia mamma" in quanto a questo).

Per restare sulla correttezza, mi rifarò alla Treccani succitata... e nemmeno a me, non mi toccate la mamma!!!


----------



## laurentius87

Comunque di norma i nomi di parenti con possessivo non sono preceduti da articolo determinativo, così almeno mi disse di aver studiato l'insegnante di tedesco - e riflettendoci direi che la regola vale tranne che per _la mia mamma_ che si sente spesso soprattutto nel linguaggio infantile -.


----------



## Sinenomine

Non ho qui la grammatica, ma ricordo di aver studiato che i nomi di parenti con possessivo non sono preceduti da articolo determinativo, *tranne *quando sono al plurale (mia sorella, ma le mie sorelle) o sono "modificati" (mio fratello, ma il mio fratellastro o il mio fratellino). Secondo questa regola sarebbe mia madre, ma la mia mamma.


----------



## laurentius87

Sinenomine said:


> Non ho qui la grammatica, ma ricordo di aver studiato che i nomi di parenti con possessivo non sono preceduti da articolo determinativo, *tranne *quando sono al plurale (mia sorella, ma le mie sorelle) o sono "modificati" (mio fratello, ma il mio fratellastro o il mio fratellino). Secondo questa regola sarebbe mia madre, ma la mia mamma.



Sì hai ragione. Però "mamma" non è modificato... infatti è comunissimo sentire _mia mamma_ e _mio papà_.


----------



## marco.cur

Normalmente si dice "mia mamma", ma a volte anche "la mia mamma", quando si vuole enfatizzare la componente affettiva.

Per esempio:
Oggi mia mamma è andata al mercato
Le voglio tanto bene perché è la mia mamma


----------



## ursu-lab

I nomi di parenti *al singolare* non vogliono l'articolo davanti al possessivo tranne nei seguenti casi:

1) quando è implicito un tono d'affetto, come nel caso di mamma e papà (a differenza dei più "neutri" madre e padre):

mia madre, mia mamma -> tono "normale"
la mia mamma / il mio papà  -> tono affettuoso o infantile

2) quando sono accompagnati da *aggettivi *o in presenza di suffissi che *alterano *il nome (vezzeggiativi, ecc):
mia sorella, mio fratello, mio cugino, ma:
la mia sorella più piccola
la mia sorellina, la mia nonnina
il mio bel cuginetto
il mio fratellastro
la mia zietta
la mia giovane zia

L'articolo è *sempre *obbligatorio davanti al possessivo "loro".


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Nota di colore da aggiungere, se volete, alle altre utili notizie sulle forme di italiano (NON dialetto) sub-standard di certe parti del Bel Paese. In diverse località della Romagna (Cesena, Forlì, ecc.) si dice sempre "la mia mamma", "il mio babbo", "la mia sorella", "il mio fratello", "la mia moglie", "il mio marito", "la mia figlia", "la mia nonna", ecc.

Nota di colore da aggiungere, se volete, alle istruttive notizie sui regionalismi citati fin qui. In diverse località della Romagna si dice in pratica soltanto: la mia moglie, la mia sorella, la mia mamma, il mio marito, la mia nonna, il mio nonno, il mio fratello, la mia figlia, il mio figlio, la mia cugina, ecc. Alé!


----------



## Sinenomine

Laurentius, hai ragione, scusa, mi sono espressa male. Ma ho trovato la grammatica! Copio:

"Davanti a nomi indicanti parentela, l'articolo non si omette:

a) quando i nomi indicanti parentela sono usati al plurale

*b) quando i nomi indicanti parentela sono alterati (fratellastro, nonnino) o in forma vezzeggiativa (mamma, babbo, papà)
*
c) quando i nomi indicanti parentela sono accompagnati da un aggettivo qualificativo o da un complemento di specificazione

d) quando l'aggettico possessivo che accompagna il nome indicante parentela è l'aggettivo di terza persona plurale loro.

(_La grammatica della lingua italiana, Marcello Sensini, pg. 158._)

Mi hai fatto fare un bel ripaso!


----------



## marcogaiotto

La mia zia/ mia zia mi ha regalato una collana.

Ciao! Scusate, in questo caso l'articolo è possibile o meno? Ho trovato informazioni diverse. Nel dizionario si dice che entrambe le versioni sono possibile, sul web si dice che l'articolo non ci va.
E se aggiungessi il nome, tipo "la mia/mia zia Elvira"?
Vi ringrazio....


----------



## Pietruzzo

marcogaiotto said:


> Nel dizionario si dice che entrambe le versioni sono possibil*i*


Quale dizionario?


----------



## marcogaiotto

Si tratta di un dizionario De Agostini....(Dizionario Fondamentale della lingua italiana)


----------



## Mary49

Uso dell'articolo e dell'aggettivo possessivo coi nomi di parentela | Accademia della Crusca     "Nella lingua italiana quando ci troviamo di fronte a dei _singenionimi_ (termine tecnico per indicare i nomi di parentela) occorre fare delle distinzioni, poiché la casistica è assai varia. Innanzitutto, con _padre_, _madre_, _figlio_, _figlia_ l'articolo si omette; non sono corrette frasi come "il mio padre era un uomo d'affari" oppure "questa è la mia figlia" (quest'ultimo caso potrebbe essere accettabile solo quando al sostantivo segua, o preceda, un aggettivo: "questa è la mia figlia maggiore", "questa è la mia bella figlia", ecc.). L'articolo, invece, come suggerisce Serianni (_Italiano_, Milano, Garzanti, 2000), si esprime normalmente con le varianti affettive dei singenionimi, ad esempio con _babbo_, _papà_, _mamma_, _figliolo_, _figliola_, _nonna_, _nonno_; perciò, "la mia mamma", "il mio papà" oppure "il mio babbo" sono espressioni corrette, usate nella letteratura da autori sia toscani (come Collodi), sia di altre provenienze geografiche (come Verga). Nell'italiano familiare, specie fuori dalla Toscana, sono tuttavia ben saldi i tipi _mia mamma_ e _mio papà_. Con altri nomi di parentela l'uso toscano predilige l'articolo: sono molto diffusi nel linguaggio popolare "la mi' mamma" "i' mi' marito", ecc., ma altrove è comune l'omissione". 
possessivi, aggettivi e pronomi in "Enciclopedia dell'Italiano" 
"Vi sono tuttavia alcuni casi in cui l’aggettivo possessivo (a eccezione di _loro_) non può essere preceduto dall’articolo qualora il nome a cui si riferisce sia singolare. Ciò avviene, ad es., con i termini di parentela (➔ parentela, nomi di), come in (22); si noti anche il contrasto con (23), in cui i nomi sono al plurale, e con (24), in cui il possessivo è _loro_:
(22) mio fratello, tua figlia, nostra nonna, vostro cugino, ecc.
(23) i miei fratelli, le tue figlie, le nostre nonne, i vostri cugini, ecc.
(24) il loro fratello, la loro figlia, la loro nonna, il loro cugino, ecc.".


----------

